# Quality Nursing Schools and location



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi to all my friends on here.

Question. 

How do you find a recommended nursing school for my girl, A college that gains high grades for their students but is also located in a place where I can relax as a retired man. Like near ocean, or other scenic areas that I can explore while she's studying. A nice place for us to live and both of us relax and achieve both our dreams. Near ex-pats for a chat, but that her school and her effforts in study will be rewarded with a degree not a fail. She's so keen to succeed and get a degree but I know she's be heartbroken if she fails. 

And do you know the prices of these colleges per curriculum etc? 

Any advice here will be most appreciated.

I'm Pat from Ireland and I have posted other questions here with a high degree of positive response.

Pat


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

I will recommend St. Dominics College of Asia Bacoor Cavite. Here is a link to the U-Tube video.






My wife studied there up until 2011 and we found it to be absolutly accomodating and professional. Tagatay or cavite are good places to live for foreigners. They are very close to the College.

St. Dominics College of Asia have many overseas students study there. They have their own Hospital on the grounds of the college giving the students hands on experience while they study..Also the fees were very reasonable.. 

If you need more info first hand I can give you my wifes facebook and your girl can contact her...regards


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure what you are wanting...it sounds like you're looking for a school that she's guaranteed to pass regardless of how she performs. Is that correct?


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Raconnor, no she wants to pass and will work for it and get her degree, but is nervous. But I read here that some schools have a low pass rate. I want a school with a higher pass rate which to me shows she'll have good teachers and facilities.


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Seram,

What kind of fees are we talking about or that college?


----------



## Princessenaj (Oct 9, 2013)

*Nursing school in Phils*

Hello, I am a filipina nurse working here in the UK. Most universities are in the big cities. De la Salle University in Dasmarinas Cavite is a good one, with a high passing grade with the licensure examinations or board exams. I'm talking about, medicine, nursing or any other allied courses. And you could buy a house in Alfonso, Indang or Silang those are towns in Cavite. Which is near Tagaytay or Batangas if you like diving or beaches, but don't expect for a white sand. Cavite or Batangas provinces are near Manila as well approx 1.5 - 2 hours drive. Or Cebu and other Visayan towns are the other options. And also, finding a good uni in the Philippines you have to apply atleast 6 months before the classes begin, which is in June. 

Good luck...
Question. 

How do you find a recommended nursing school for my girl, A college that gains high grades for their students but is also located in a place where I can relax as a retired man. Like near ocean, or other scenic areas that I can explore while she's studying. A nice place for us to live and both of us relax and achieve both our dreams. Near ex-pats for a chat, but that her school and her effforts in study will be rewarded with a degree not a fail. She's so keen to succeed and get a degree but I know she's be heartbroken if she fails. 

And do you know the prices of these colleges per curriculum etc? 

Any advice here will be most appreciated.

I'm Pat from Ireland and I have posted other questions here with a high degree of positive response.

Pat[/QUOTE]


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Princessenaj said:


> Hello, I am a filipina nurse working here in the UK. Most universities are in the big cities. De la Salle University in Dasmarinas Cavite is a good one, with a high passing grade with the licensure examinations or board exams. I'm talking about, medicine, nursing or any other allied courses. And you could buy a house in Alfonso, Indang or Silang those are towns in Cavite. Which is near Tagaytay or Batangas if you like diving or beaches, but don't expect for a white sand. Cavite or Batangas provinces are near Manila as well approx 1.5 - 2 hours drive. Or Cebu and other Visayan towns are the other options. And also, finding a good uni in the Philippines you have to apply atleast 6 months before the classes begin, which is in June.
> 
> Good luck...
> Question.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

If you want somewhere quieter and less expensive but good schools incl. Nursing, consider Bacolod City in ****** Occidental. Two very good Nursing schools in Riverside College (in connection with Riverside Meducal Center) and University St. La Salle. In addition there are a number of othe top colleges/Universities.


----------



## pauloz (Sep 29, 2013)

Dumaguete City is noted for it's Educational Institutions. Many Expats live there. Not sure if there is a Nursing School there or not. Could be worth checking out on Google perhaps ?


----------

